
YaCy – Peer to Peer Search Engine - stevelacy
http://yacy.net/
======
dest
The project is solid technically, but, IMHO, lacks performance compared to
mainstream search engines, and suffers from very poor UX/design (too many
knobs).

A few years ago, I did setup a node at home to help the network but gave up a
few months later, the computations/network crawls being too intensive.

------
throwaway2016a
Maybe someone with some technical background on this project can answer...
what is to keep someone from poisoning the results?

For example, intentionally returning a result for a search term that is not
accurate or even spamming results by returning irrelevant pages.

~~~
dandelion_lover
Nothing prevents you from showing your own results. You can promote your own
website in your search. It is expected, though, that the majority of the nodes
will not show malicious content.

